# Another Gun Thread: Most Fun Gun You Own/Shoot



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I tend to go through phases in my hobbies, and I've just recently gotten the urge to go shooting again. I don't know, it is fun and now that my daughter is getting a shade less high-maintenance I have time & energy to think about such things.

Anyway, not necessarily for any practical purpose (hunting, self/home defense, end-of-the-world post-apocalyptic zombie killer stuff), but what's your favorite gun to shoot just for the sheer joy of shooting?

There are a few I really enjoy, but for my favorite fun-factor gun mine is either the Ruger Super Blackhack .44 Magnum, 9.5" barrel Dirty Harry style revolver (shoots pretty accurate w/ less recoil than you'd think, both due to the long barrel), or one of my dad's .357 Magnum revolvers (probably my favorite overall, I'd have to say my favorite round thus far), one's a former police issue S&W, the other is an old Western style SAO whose name escapes me at the moment.

I do think an AR-15 would be cool, but I suck at the long guns. I'm hoping to learn to shoot lefty and get better at the shot gun and rifles, just because there are a few that sound fun but would be a waste of ammo since I shoot righty and am left-eye dominant. But I am better at handguns thus far, hence they are more fun for me.

-Cheers


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I like my laser and scope sighted Egyptian AK47 with the 50 round drum and Dragonov stock.
My High Standard Sport King .22 semi-auto pistol.
S&W model 29 6" BBL Dirty Harry .44 mag. 
And my Sako Vixen in .222 Rem Mag.
.22 rifles are a blast with the kids; as is skeet shooting.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I like to shoot moose with my Ruger model 70 .338 mag.

The most fun I ever had wasn't with my gun, it was watching someone else. I used to target shoot with some big bore guys years ago, one guy had a custom type of gun made..it was a .416 Ackley with some expensive action and a syn stock that was glass bedded or something, a big ass Leoupold scope etc.

First time out we were at a gravel pit shooting 1/2 in plate hanging off an upside down L bracket, his first shot...scope got him right above the eye, dropped the precious in the rocks and dirt bleeding like a stuck pig.


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

I love to shoot my Armalite AR-15 National match rifle. Can shoot it all day and not be bruised the
next day.It is sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Marlin .444 is by far the most fun and also the last gun I'll grab LOL. There is nothing quite like setting up targets at 600+ yards with a good bench gun. My brother has the Savage 12FV (http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/models/ ) with the VSS stock: http://www.ozarkguns.com/Savage%20Model%2012%20Ozark%20Guns/12vss.jpg , bipod, and Vortex Viper scope. He reloads and the combination of this gun and his handloads makes for a lot of fun! We go up in the mountains and set up various targets at 400-750 yards and make a day of it.

I have a Beretta Neos U22, was my Xmas present. Very accurate, a lot of fun to rapid fire at 50yds and under and will surprise you at 100+ yards if you are steady enough.

I second the Ruger Super Blackhawk! My brother has one. Very intimidating looking weapon, makes you feel like picking a fight with an elephant just to see what would happen 

I like lots of different guns but these ones stand out in my memory.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I still have fun with the very first gun I bought when I turned 18.
It's a .222 Revelation (Western Auto's brand). 
It's actually a Savage model 340. They were just one of the suppliers for Western Auto.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I love my simple .22's. Both the Walther P22 and my old Marlin rifle, I got when I was 12 from my mom. You can never be too broke to purchase a big box of shells, to while away a nice afternoon.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Michelle, I agree, I love .22s. Some day I want a Walther P22, very nice shooting gun that fits perfectly in the hand (my hand at least). I shoot squirrels and chipmunks and other cute fuzzy creatures out my kitchen window with a Remington .22. Can't knock the little guys.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

We used to have BB gun fights I remember laughing and crying till I pissed my pants :lol: 
Lotso fun target shooting sparrow hunting and just shooting at stuff.
Makes me laugh remembering.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> I second the Ruger Super Blackhawk! My brother has one. Very intimidating looking weapon, makes you feel like picking a fight with an elephant just to see what would happen


I've got the 9.5" blued. It's pretty cool. My dad's friend has the 10.5" SS version. It is a nice shooter, but at some point it just feels like they said to Hell with practicality of any semblance of service use or anything of that nature. It's fun (albeit totally unconcealable, not that you'd even try). It impressively blows stuff up reasonably well too.

If you ever pick a fight with a pachyderm and make it out alive, we want a blow-by-blow. 

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> I like my laser and scope sighted Egyptian AK47 with the 50 round drum and Dragonov stock.


That sounds kind of like a good time!

-Cheers


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeap, he has the 9.5" blued also.

If I ever make it out to Africa for some big game hunts (wishfull 10 year plans) I'll definitely put it all on paper(or computer screen) for any interested parties to read.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Howard said: "I like my laser and scope sighted Egyptian AK47 with the 50 round drum and Dragonov stock.
My High Standard Sport King .22 semi-auto pistol.
S&W model 29 6" BBL Dirty Harry .44 mag. 
And my Sako Vixen in .222 Rem Mag.
.22 rifles are a blast with the kids; as is skeet shooting."

Did you look in my gun safe? You hit most of the guns and calibers on the head.

I used to compete with a Ruger .22 Mark II MK10. Wore 2 out, still have the third. 5,000 rounds a week for 2 years will do that... Your High Standard would probably have held up! Won a lot of beer bets and taken a lot of Whitetail deer with my .44 mag S&W 629. The AK is just plain fun. You'll quit before it will!

Although the .222 was one of the most accurate I've ever shot at paper, (and I guess the multitudes of dead coyotes would agree...) we sold it and went to 6mm PPC for bullseye shooting. It's a lot more work for that last 1/16th inch smaller hole though! Berger bullets shrank the hole even more.

Funny thing about the .222, it cuts woodchucks in half where as a .22-250 turns them inside out...

Too bad we can't golf or bowl with a hand gun!! Now that would be a hoot!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

So many guns are fun to shoot I dont even know where to begin.
I have always loved shooting a tricked out Ruger 10/22, all Volquartsen parts. I have a couple of them and they are a blast to shoot.
All of the AR models can be a lot of fun.
I have 3 .17 HMRs that I really love to shoot as well. The Volquartsen 17 HMR is more fun (more accurate) than the Magnum Research .17 HMR
The .338 LM and the Barrett .50 BMG are both a blast to shoot, but cost $6-$8 per round, so it can be expensive.
I have several handguns that are a lot of fun as well.
The 22-250 and .220 swift are a blast to shoot from a bench at prairie dogs.
The .243 Super Rock Chucker (Wildcat) is a ton of fun for shooting groundhogs at 1000 yards.

If I had to pick only one gun...............well, I could never only have just one.:razz:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't have anything super fancy, but I LOVE shooting my husband's AR. His .22 rifle w/scope is pretty fun to plink around with too (and cheap!!).

As far as handguns, I like his 1911 and I had a ball shooting my Springfield 9mm when I had it.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I love my simple .22's. Both the Walther P22 and my old Marlin rifle, I got when I was 12 from my mom. You can never be too broke to purchase a big box of shells, to while away a nice afternoon.



I have like, a dozen .22s in different configs. They are a blast.

For Bob.....http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.gun-cross-reference-index.html

I have a couple hardware store guns myself so I found this link interesting.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I have like, a dozen .22s in different configs. They are a blast.
> 
> For Bob.....http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.gun-cross-reference-index.html
> 
> I have a couple hardware store guns myself so I found this link interesting.



Cool link Howard! 
Their saying my gun is a 300 not a 340.:-k:-k:-k 
Gonna have to look into that a bit more.

As to .22s I have a Stevens - Maynard jr. 22 short rifle that was my dad's. He said he bought it for 20 cents when he was ten (1925). It was made between 1900 and 1906 aka the shape of the stock. It is single shot and breaks like a shotgun.
I refinished the stock and fore grip and had it reblued a number of yrs ago. Looks like new!
Killed a ton of rats and gophers with it when I was a kid.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Cool link Howard!
> Their saying my gun is a 300 not a 340.:-k:-k:-k
> Gonna have to look into that a bit more.
> 
> ...


Not antiques like that, but we had Cooey single shot .22's as kids.

I can't remember but they must have been cheap because we bought them from paper money .


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Most fun I ever had shooting was probably with the M249 Squad Automatic Weapon (SAW) on the army rifle range, while shooting all the pop-up targets in three different lanes. I loved the speed and accuracy of that weapon, but only _wish I owned one_.

Of what_ I do own_, the 10-shot cylinder S&W 22 revolver is a lot of fun.

I'm pretty convinced I would be awefully happy with one of these though, a Benelli MR1 (223 Rem.)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Some of my favorites that get the most usage (off course with hand loaded ammo cept for the Hammerli),

1: Steyr AUG
2: Steyr .308 (bolt action mountain rifle)
3: Steyr .300 Win Mag 
4: Glock 19
5: Sig P228
6: Hammerli .22 target pistol
7: AR-15
8: Beretta Silver Mallard 12ga


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If it goes bang or boom it is fun to shoot. Even crap guns are fun to bitch about, and shoot. Ok, so I didn't even come close to the target, which is a major annoyance to me, because the cheap scope is spinnnig around, it is still fun to laugh about it.

When they are hyper accurate, and of course some stupid right handers weapon, it is fun to figure out the kentucky windage and start popping targets from stupid ranges.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> When they are hyper accurate, and of course some stupid right handers weapon, it is fun to figure out the kentucky windage and start popping targets from stupid ranges.


The mystery has been solved. Jeff is left handed. That explains so much.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If it goes bang or boom it is fun to shoot. Even crap guns are fun to bitch about, and shoot. Ok, so I didn't even come close to the target, which is a major annoyance to me, because the cheap scope is spinnnig around, it is still fun to laugh about it.
> 
> When they are hyper accurate, and of course some stupid right handers weapon, it is fun to figure out the kentucky windage and start popping targets from stupid ranges.


I agree if the make the noise then they are fun.

My M16 had an M203 (grenade launcher) and the thhhhhwwwwwuuuuunnnnnnkkkkk sound it made as the grenade left the barrel was always fun to hear.

I also loved shooting the 50 cal machine gun with tracers nothing like painting with bullets. LOL


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> The mystery has been solved. Jeff is left handed. That explains so much.


So, Jeff is wired wrong. I had a feeling...:razz:

But he is right....if it goes bang, it is a blast. Even shooting suppressed full auto Ar's in 9mm or 45acp is fun even though all you here is the bolt slapping.

Love my S&W K22 Masterpiece, and my Marlin model 60 set up for CB caps (as quiet as a suppressed 22 without all the PITA paperwork.)


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Most fun I ever had shooting was probably with the M249 Squad Automatic Weapon (SAW) on the army rifle range, while shooting all the pop-up targets in three different lanes. I loved the speed and accuracy of that weapon, but only _wish I owned one_.


Those would be pretty cool! The closest I've gotten to those are Call of Duty: Modern Warfare. Not quite the same.

-Cheers


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

You people are so lucky, you get to play with guns and stuff . All our guns must be locked up in a proper secured gun cabinit and if you take them out for some target practice you are quite libeal to have a visit from the local cops .
They don't do anything but make it uncomfortable.
Lucky guys
Brian


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Brian, we are not lucky, we just choose to live where we can do things that we want. It is called free will. Come and try it sometime, you don't sound to happy where you are at. Life is way too short to put up with that shit.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

id say the most fun guns to shoot that i own are a savage varminter style Mark II 22lr rifle, a ruger 22/45 target w/ long barrel and adjustable sites, all my 1911s, my varminter AR upper (its fun almost any lower rec. asembly) and my new hk p30L. its a really nice gun and a blast to shoot. it kind of hard to pick just a few 

the most fun gun to shoot that i dont own but love to fire is the mp5 A3. a range i worked at had one. it was so much fun to shoot i was always making some kind of excuse to get the barrel hot. i have shot the mp5A2 (we had one of them too) but liked the A3 cause you could just slide the stock down and suddenly u were shooting a machine pistol. it was one of our automatic rental guns (for on range rental only) and people loved renting it so everytime it went to the firing line w/ a customer i would call dibs on cleaning it and giving it a proepr function check after rental. i would also frequently find that the aimpoint on it was a bit off(well thats what i told the manager anyway) and of course i had to sight it in to ensure our rental customers were satisfied with its performance :smile:

i remember some paydays i'd cash out like 20% of my check in 9mm ammo and shoot the mp5a3 for hours.

for a while we had an mp5 that started its life as 40SW variant and we had it converted to a 10mm by bobcat weapons i think it was. it was cool, but half the fun of the mp5a3 for me was that with a 9mm there was like no recoil at all so converting one to 10mm kind of negated alot of the fun for me.

if it was not ungodly expensive and a bunch of red tape ATF hassle for civilian ownership of automatic weapons i would totaly buy one of those and shoot it all the time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen;
When they are hyper accurate said:


> I learned early that, although left handed, I'm right eyed so it wasn't hard to learn to shoot with both hands.
> A (right handed) bolt action is still a bit of a pain but it doesn't bother my shooting either way.
> My grandfather was left handed/right eyed but he would put his whole head over the stock to use his right eye. Really wierd to watch!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm cross eye dominant also, but the opposite (right hand, left eye) and I used to do that with a rifle, my first couple years. Now, I'm right eyed with the rifle and left eyed with the handgun.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are supposed to use your eyes ?? We always used the force. Much easier than trying to figure out the whole eye thing it seems.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL. My daughter is also left handed but can do allot with her right, bat, shoot, bowl. Damn if the kid ain't a better shot than I am. :-$


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are supposed to use your eyes ?? We always used the force. Much easier than trying to figure out the whole eye thing it seems.


=D> That's gotta be a hell of a trick!



Daryl Ehret said:


> I'm cross eye dominant also, but the opposite (right hand, left eye) and I used to do that with a rifle, my first couple years. Now, I'm right eyed with the rifle and left eyed with the handgun.


Ditto! I'm probably going to try to learn long-guns lefty. I shoot right-handed/left-eyed with the handguns alright. I think I used to be trying to do what Bob's grandfather did and aim with my left-eye. Part of why I sucked so bad at rifles (unless they were scoped or something).

-Cheers


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

What's more important, sight picture or trigger control? _(lortnoc reggirt :rewsna)_

You switch sides (eyes), your compromosing your trigger control (hands).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So as long as the trigger gets pulled, where the weapon is aimed is not important ?? What good is sight picture, if the trigger pull jerks it off target ?

Who taught you to shoot ?? LOL 

I was taught by the Marine Corps, we have a bit of history as far as being able to shoot. Without sight picture, trigger control is pointless. Without trigger control, sight picture is pointless.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Use the Force, Jeff.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I just think it's a lot easier to use your bad eye than your bad hand.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

BTW, what foot would you lead with in a fight? Either one?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> BTW, what foot would you lead with in a fight? Either one?


Probably lead with my left foot, but I do switch off when I hit the heavy bag. I'm also ambidextrous (although I've become right-hand dominant for a lot of stuff because they made me choose as a kid), and fairly dextrous left-handed from years of playing guitar.

Which realistically, might not amount to squat. I think it'd be worth a shot though. I just need more range-time to try to adjust one-way or another. But for now, handguns are a lot more natural regardless.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not going to win with that arguement.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Geez, the only time I ever shoot at paper is when I am working up a load for a gun and that isn't what I call fun. A great running shot on a hog with a 44 single action is fun. A 500 yd shot on a nice buck with a 300 mag is fun. A 100 yd shot on a squirrel with a 22 mag is fun. A 150 yd shot on a coyote with a 22 Hornet is fun. Shooting paper is only fun if you stretch the distance and then it is more work than it is worth. First lesson learned with cross canyon shooting with something like a 300 mag. Check a map and make sure there is a road somewhere on that side of the canyon or that isn't so much fun either. I really do enjoy taking a 22 LR or a mag out and breakingin the pups in the yard. I show them the gun and go up to the front gate and shoot them a squirrel and give it to them. Two squirrels and they will sit at the gate half the day watching for squirrels and barking at the house when they see one.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Geez, the only time I ever shoot at paper is when I am working up a load for a gun and that isn't what I call fun. A great running shot on a hog with a 44 single action is fun. A 500 yd shot on a nice buck with a 300 mag is fun. A 100 yd shot on a squirrel with a 22 mag is fun. A 150 yd shot on a coyote with a 22 Hornet is fun. Shooting paper is only fun if you stretch the distance and then it is more work than it is worth. First lesson learned with cross canyon shooting with something like a 300 mag. Check a map and make sure there is a road somewhere on that side of the canyon or that isn't so much fun either. I really do enjoy taking a 22 LR or a mag out and breakingin the pups in the yard. I show them the gun and go up to the front gate and shoot them a squirrel and give it to them. Two squirrels and they will sit at the gate half the day watching for squirrels and barking at the house when they see one.



When I had them, three or four of the little terriers could make quite a racket when the air rifle was brought out. :grin::grin: Suburban living, thus the air rifle.
The GSD don't have any reaction to gunfire.


----------

